# Most flexible Boots on the market?



## bushroot (Sep 12, 2016)

I have been riding for 22 years now. I liked the boots back in the day where you could bone it out until your ankle broke. I am currently riding burton boots with the softest flex and they are way too stiff for my desires. Is there anyone that currently makes extremely soft boots? Thanks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DC Mutiny maybe? K2 also had a Japanese pow surfing boot coming out, but I don't know all the details on how stiff/soft it's actually going to be.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Go to a swap meet and get any pair that have 100 days on them.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

32 Lashed....


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I bet you could soften up your Burtons by running them over with your car a bunch. Arturs Irbe used to have the team bus run over his goalie pads back in the day to break them in.


----------



## mobsie (Oct 12, 2012)

ThirtyTwo 86 FT. Easily the softest boots I've ridden while still being comfortable. Closest thing to skate shoes in a snowboard boot.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

mobsie said:


> ThirtyTwo 86 FT. Easily the softest boots I've ridden while still being comfortable. Closest thing to skate shoes in a snowboard boot.


Second the 86. I had to get sell them because they were too soft for my tastes.

I remember the Celsius Adato being pretty soft too (although I don't think they make them anymore. Maybe the name changed).


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Vans Aura boots have been my most comfortable second is Burton Ion leather


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Go way old school and go Sorel. If you want max flex, there ya go.


----------



## bushroot (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will check them out when I have a chance. Sorels would be a good choice if the footprint was small. Unfortunately I wear a 14 that I Squeeze into a 13 size boot.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

As a guy who loves the stiffest soft boots I can find, with no heel lift, and ultimate response, I don't understand the desire for super soft boots.

I grew up riding in the 80's on a "Black Ice" plastic board from Canadian Tire. The boots sucked. I think I was wearing Walmart snow boots. If you want soft, try those. No point in paying full price for sloppy donkey dick.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Check ebay.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/121967164014


----------



## mobsie (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm also looking at the the Thirtytwo Pas Lw-Cut for a soft park boot. Which is like the 86 but also comes in laces and looks a bit more durable.


----------



## Mahihkan (Sep 19, 2016)

View attachment 9


Dig up an old pair of these beauties.


----------

